# How many Paphs DOES it take....



## tnyr5 (Nov 4, 2014)

...to get to the tootsie roll center of a...kidding. 

Just curious, without cheating & buying cochlos, and assuming equal parts of the other different sections & hybrids, how many Paphs would you guys say it takes to always have at least one in bloom?


----------



## eggshells (Nov 4, 2014)

200


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 4, 2014)

I agree on the 200 mark. Plus you will need some blooms out of season.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 4, 2014)

the old joke is:

how do you get 10 orchids in bloom at one time?
start with 100


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2014)

10, buy them in bud/bloom.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 4, 2014)

Buy 10 in bloom every month of the year. Surely one of each should re-bloom on time. :crazy:


----------



## Silvan (Nov 4, 2014)

But just to be sure to have slippers always in bloom you ought to also add some phragmipediums to your collection..


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm trying to follow NYEric's suggestions. So far, so good. I have a bit of an overlap right now but that is because I like complex-types.

Good ideas about the Phrags.


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 4, 2014)

My flask of Jason Fischers won't be ready for quite some time. I must say, that's a lot more than I was hoping for. I guess I'll be buying lots of sequentials.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Nov 5, 2014)

First of all, no Paph collection is complete without Cochlos, so they are not cheating. 

But if you buy at least one Paph in bloom every month for as long as to takes to also have at least one in re-bloom every month for a year, then you'll be close. Of course, that depends on your wisdom in choosing which ones to buy and your skill at growing them. 

Start now, and report back when you have achieved your goal.


----------



## Justin (Nov 5, 2014)

very easy. brachy's for summer, complex for fall and winter, and multiflorals for spring.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 5, 2014)

Funny thread! As I often say, when we buy Paphs, we buy dreams. I am always suprised to see how many Paphs I grow compared to the few blooms I get...


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 5, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> Funny thread! As I often say, when we buy Paphs, we buy dreams. I am always suprised to see how many Paphs I grow compared to the few blooms I get...



Yes?
I do it for the growing. If I am successful I get rewarded with flowers. Some genera are quite rewarding, others not so.oke:


----------



## Justin (Nov 5, 2014)

Bjorn said:


> Yes?
> I do it for the growing. If I am successful I get rewarded with flowers. Some genera are quite rewarding, others not so.oke:



totally agree. i am happy just from growing plants well. but with my roth seedling stock finally reaching maturity after all these long years i am hoping i get some other reward for all my "growing" soon.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2014)

There are some Paphs that make it easy; Cochlos, primulinum hybrids, Pinocchio, etc., anything with Paph Psyche in it, haynaldyanum and wilhelm. hybrids, etc. sequential and easy to bloom plants.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 5, 2014)

Bjorn said:


> Yes?
> I do it for the growing. If I am successful I get rewarded with flowers. Some genera are quite rewarding, others not so.oke:



You know, I am very happy to grow beautiful foliage on 3 of my 4 Dollgoldi, my multigrowth Eclair Blanc and on many young plants !  I am not sad about it. I am very patient. I dream of the second blooming of my Delrosi vini (not until 2016 I guess). I dream about the reblooming of a nice vietnamense... I dream about a reblooming of one of my Cahaba Lac Megantic. Of course, many other Paphs are so easy that I often forget they bloom quite often. Helvetia, Schaetzchen, primulinum, Long Look, Joyce Hasegawa, Armeni White, Vanda M. Pearman, some complex hybrids, etc.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 5, 2014)

Erythrone said:


> You know, I am very happy to grow beautiful foliage on Dollgoldi or Eclair Blanc!  I am not sad about it. I am very patient.



I've been patient with my 3 BS growth (2 NS) Dollgoldi for 6 years... I think I need to start showing it the compost pile.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 5, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> I've been patient with my 3 BS growth (2 NS) Dollgoldi for 6 years... I think I need to start showing it the compost pile.



OK... I will visit your compost pile soon :rollhappy:


----------



## Trithor (Nov 6, 2014)

One plant,
A multi growth Rodney Wilcox Jones will be in flower the whole year round. I have one that blooms on at least three spikes the whole year. As one finishes, the next mature growth starts to bloom. (And yes, I do know that it is strongly cochlo)


----------



## tnyr5 (Nov 6, 2014)

You guys know I was teasing about the cochlos, right?


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 7, 2014)

You could always cheat like me and have one tatoo on your wife's backside or tile your floors with slippers. I'm never without!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> You could always cheat like me and have one tatoo on your wife's backside or tile your floors with slippers. I'm never without!



Lol I'm sure you aren't going to supply pics of the former!  though the floor might be interesting. In our orchid show we have a category for photos/artwork; you could show the judges the tattoo and see if they'll put a ribbon on it. Also an orchid tile might win something but you'd have to cut it out or take a close up pic and enter in photo section

A native orchid hunting friend had an artist who volunteered to make stained-glass cupboard doors with yellow ladyslippers on them! ... And a Syracuse orchid friend who does beading and has made lots of orchid jewelry/artwork with slippers. If you send her a picture I'm sure she could make whatever you wanted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tnyr5 (Aug 8, 2015)

Well, to report back, it appears the answer for me is around 40 adult plants. Granted, I bought some in bloom, but, if you exclude those, I would scarcely have had a week where something wasn't in flower, had I not been cutting off blooms early to beef up young plants. Many of my plants are getting ready to rebloom, and several new ones are going to bloom this coming year, so I don't see any reason why this won't hold true for a while.


----------



## papheteer (Aug 8, 2015)

I have close to 200. I always have at least 3 in bloom. Brachies are frequent bloomers.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 10, 2015)

tnyr5 said:


> Well, to report back, it appears the answer for me is around 40 adult plants. Granted, I bought some in bloom, but, if you exclude those, I would scarcely have had a week where something wasn't in flower, had I not been cutting off blooms early to beef up young plants. Many of my plants are getting ready to rebloom, and several new ones are going to bloom this coming year, so I don't see any reason why this won't hold true for a while.



What type of paphs do you have?
Maybe my problem is that I have lots of finicky roth hybrids...


----------

